# JOTC Ft Sherman



## 7point62 (Dec 18, 2008)

I went through the three-week jungle warfare school years ago at Fort Sherman, Panama. I really enjoyed it...well, _enjoy_ may be too strong of a word. But I remember it well and I had fun along with some definate misery. At the time it was run by 5th SFG (Airborne) and the instructors were mostly SNCOs, real nice guys. Aside from the fact that I left my expensive Seiko watch in the shower there, I got a lot out of the course.

Where does the Army do jungle training now? Or do they?


----------



## car (Dec 18, 2008)

7point62 said:


> I went through the three-week jungle warfare school years ago at Fort Sherman, Panama. I really enjoyed it...well, _enjoy_ may be too strong of a word. But I remember it well and I had fun along with some definate misery. At the time it was run by 5th SFG (Airborne) and the instructors were mostly SNCOs, real nice guys. Aside from the fact that I left my expensive Seiko watch in the shower there, I got a lot out of the course.
> 
> Where does the Army do jungle training now? Or do they?



Don't think we do - in a formal school sense. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. When I was in Panama, JOTC was closing, but my unit still used the obtacle course, Green Hell. I spoke with the commander one day and he said that we were looking at Belize, piggy-backing with the Brits. But there was no way, in his opinion, that we'd be able to replicate JOTC. Too expensive. They were running the place on something around $600K, according to him - and we all know that ain't shit now. By the way - at the time it closed it was JOTB - JOT Battalion.

Still was a great place. I did a lot of diving off the levee and in the lagoon. There was a sunken landing craft in there that had become a natural reef.  Also, those nice tropical homes that the road as you came in the gate were being rented by MWR for $40/night. Great way to spend a weekend - cheap lodging and swimming and diving.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, it was a nice place. I remember the barracks were white, wood buildings. To this day the best hot shower and best cold beer I ever had were at Ft Sherman after about 4 days in that "Green Hell." (I got those black palm needles in my hands and they hurt like hell.) But I really liked the rapelling and making rope bridges and the _learning_. I had my first fried plantain there too...cooked up by an SF Sgt. And I was no boot. I was a combat vet NCO when I went thru there, but they still taught me much I didn't know.

Its a shame--I would go so far as to call it a crime--that we gave it all up. I think someday in the future we are going to regret not having that presence in the CZ. I tend to harp about the Chinese influence down there now...

CAR, were you there during Just Cause?


----------



## car (Dec 19, 2008)

7point62 said:


> CAR, were you there during Just Cause?



No, I was doing the El Salvador thing then - remotely from Savannah!


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 19, 2008)

car said:


> No, I was doing the El Salvador thing then - remotely from Savannah!




Hahaha, "remotely" icing FMLN.  (Don't worry, I won't tell anyone.)


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 20, 2008)

My pops went there back in the day.  I was sad when it closed, thought I might be able to follow in his footsteps   He said it was the most rewarding and miserable experience at the same time.


----------



## Josh466 (Dec 20, 2008)

7point62 said:


> CAR, were you there during Just Cause?



I was there during Just Cause.  I was only 3 or so though.  My dad was the JOTC operations officer at the time.  If I remember correctly he was attached to the 7th ID, I'm guessing since he spoke Spanish.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 20, 2008)

Josh466 said:


> I was there during Just Cause.  I was only 3 or so though.  My dad was the JOTC operations officer at the time.  If I remember correctly he was attached to the 7th ID, I'm guessing since he spoke Spanish.




Cool. Three years old and already have a combat pump.


----------



## RGRRTO (Feb 16, 2009)

JOTC was an unforgettable experience. We flew down from Ft Lewis on May 14, 1976 and made a Battalion mass tactical, combat equipment jump on Gatun DZ. When they opened the doors to ready for the jump, the humidity was apparent even at 1300 feet. Of course once on the LZ and in the elephant grass is was stifling. I have never seen so many crabs before in my life (not the parasite), it was almost impossible to not step on them some nights. I have never before, and to this date, had any Monkey meat as good as in the JWTC.


----------



## car (Feb 16, 2009)

RGRRTO said:


> JOTC was an unforgettable experience. We flew down from Ft Lewis on May 14, 1976 and made a Battalion mass tactical, combat equipment jump on Gatun DZ. When they opened the doors to ready for the jump, the humidity was apparent even at 1300 feet. Of course once on the LZ and in the elephant grass is was stifling. I have never seen so many crabs before in my life (not the parasite), it was almost impossible to not step on them some nights. I have never before, and to this date, had any Monkey meat as good as in the JWTC.



Elephant grass and crabs ? You prolly don't know what ur're talking  about.;......

RB can prolly "wade in" here.........


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Feb 16, 2009)

I went through this great school and yes it's closed, at one point it was moved to fort buchanan, Puerto Rico, and ran by 7th SFG, but that did'nt work out too well, So as far as i know it's no longer


----------



## RGRRTO (Feb 16, 2009)

car said:


> Elephant grass and crabs ? You prolly don't know what ur're talking  about.;......



Of this I'm sure! Elephant grass on Gatun DZ, and lots of crabs at Fort Sherman.


----------



## car (Feb 16, 2009)

RGRRTO said:


> Of this I'm sure! Elephant grass on Gatun DZ, and lots of crabs at Fort Sherman.



Hahahahahahahahaha! 

BTDT!


----------



## jester281 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was in a leg infantry unit on Davis in 82-84, the latter part we merged and got sent to the "other" side on Clayton. Still remember the big green Hulk 7th GRP had in front of their building. Actually went to PNCOC on Sherman. Spent alot of time on Devils beach and downtown Colon. won some coin at Hotel Washigton casino more than once. Anybody been to the El Moro lately?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 22, 2009)

The only jungle warfare center the US still maintains is the USMC Jungle Warfare Trainging Center Okinawa  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_Gonsalves


----------

